# A Very Lucky Shot: Y puppy! :)



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Beautiful! Wow! I'd take that little one home...


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

He is so gorgeous....you can ship him one province to the east please!!!!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Are you keeping him Ash?  He's a beautiful puppy!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

So strong and handsome!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Just look at the confidence in that boys eyes. He just knows he rules all he can see. : Love that picture.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Aw, he's cute


----------



## Jupiter's Human (Aug 22, 2009)

He was (and is) absolutely my favorite boy from that litter. Are you keeping him? In any event...great shot!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

What a very handsome boy.... But yellow boy is still my favorite


----------



## cola3812 (Nov 29, 2009)

Oh my gosh - that face!


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

He's beautiful! Are you keeping him? Stan and Ollie and Ljilly are both sooooo lucky to have scored pups from you!!!


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> Are you keeping him Ash?  He's a beautiful puppy!


Yes, one of them will be staying. I am still very very torn between him and Yellow... I have until Feb to decide


----------



## GoldenFan (Dec 14, 2009)

super cute


----------



## dogluver04 (Jul 5, 2008)

oh my gosh.. what a cute face....nice shot


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

My mouth dropped when I saw your beautiful Black boy. He is gorgeous! Are you planning a repeat breeding in the future???


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Happy said:


> My mouth dropped when I saw your beautiful Black boy. He is gorgeous! Are you planning a repeat breeding in the future???


Thank you very much, Happy! There are a lot of things to consider when deciding to repeat a breeding. My answer for this one is probably not


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Gorgeous, gorgeous pup!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

What a great picture! Black boy sure is handsome, along with all of his brothers!



Ash said:


> Yes, one of them will be staying. I am still very very torn between him and Yellow... I have until Feb to decide


Aside from Black or Yellow, have all of the puppies sold or do you still have a few more with you?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

he's gorgeous! what a great shot!


----------



## Olympia (Jan 11, 2010)

What a stunning puppy!


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

I love him, he's a very nice puppy indeed!!!


----------



## RSHANNING (Nov 14, 2008)

What a beautiful puppy


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Aside from Black or Yellow said:


> Thanks! No, I have two girls that I am trying to decide what to do with and then a another boy that goes home on friday. So I still have half the litter LOL you would amazed at how easy it is haha after TEN!!


----------



## Hiroko (Oct 29, 2009)

What a cutie pie


----------

